# Kranzle 1150T review !



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Finaly got the water supply sorted into the garage for My new pressure washer A Kranzle 1150T Which was supplied by Mark at Autobrite Direct (Thanks Mark)
On taking the Machine out of the box the build quality of the machine is obvious !! everything has a real heavy Quality feel ! Once fed with enough water And electricity the Actual performance of the washer is amazing !
The power and ajustability is so bloody good for what is realisticaly a mid priced machine !
Today I tried the dirtbuster part of the lance on Our patio And was simply amazed by the results which were as amazing as the qaulity of the washer its self !
Unfortunately Photobucket is down at the moment so pics will follow 

Anyone contemplating a mid priced Power washer should look no further No Karcher at any price will compare !

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

yeah there suppose to be awesome....

id disagree on the "mid priced" quote tho, id consider that to be a £100 karcher. not a £375 kranzle lol


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Surely Karchers are around £300 to £400 for a similar spec machine ? With respect a £100 Karcher will need replacing every 6 to 8 months and never offer the performance or user pleasure that a top quality item can supply ???????? :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Yup, would always recommend a Kranzle any day of the week, as said, built like tanks and very good cleaning power, and on the 1150T a 15m hose which doesn't half make life easy. Bet they'll still be growling away happily in 10 years time too. Just wish I still had mine :wall: :lol:


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

Some of the things I like about the 1150T are the 15m hose on a reel and a reasonably flexible hose, even today. The M22 attachment for the lances which holds them firmly on the gun. The fact you can pump it dry at the end of the session and not break it. The lances and the gun feel like they are built to last. The recoil as you use it is pretty impressive too 

Downsides are that it's a lot of money and it's damned heavy when you have to lift it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Chuck glad you like it mate,,one hell of a machine!:thumb: Glad you got it sorted..


----------



## whoami (Feb 25, 2007)

On my 1150T, the pump is on all the time, ie even when not spraying. I've only had Karcher's before and they did not do this. 

Is this normal on Kranzle??

Cheers.


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

i have the same model and it runs all the time too, they are meant to. just runs in bypass mode when the trigger is not pulled in.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

whoami said:


> On my 1150T, the pump is on all the time, ie even when not spraying. I've only had Karcher's before and they did not do this.
> 
> Is this normal on Kranzle??
> 
> Cheers.


On a K1150T yes it runs all the time until you switch it off except on a K160TST which has auto-stop and stops when the trigger is released..However it really is not a problem for these Kranzles as they have all the right ingredients inside the machine to cope! Stainless Steel Valves,Brass pump and ceramic coated pistons..


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Some pics*

Some Kranzle 1150T shots. Enjoy. More in next post.


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

And a few more.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

How flexible is the hose? The karcher ones are very stiff and allways end up gettting tangled up and never really stretching to their full lentgh.


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

paddy328 said:


> How flexible is the hose? The karcher ones are very stiff and allways end up gettting tangled up and never really stretching to their full lentgh.


If you stand in front of the PW and hold on to the end of the hose when fully wound onto the reel, you can simple walk 15m away from the machine and the hose will lay flat and straight along the floor, no coils or kinks whatsoever. If you then walk straight backto the PW still holding the end of the hose it just follows you along the floor, again no coils or kinks, it is quite outstanding, very flexible but will not coil up on itself or anything, it stays flat on the floor. You can wander around the vehicle hapily without having to watch where you put your feet for fear of tripping yourself on raised coils. The hose has quite a rubbery feel rather than hard plastic. Top machine, so glad the Mrs treated me to one :thumb:


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice thing with the Kranzle is that just about every single part appears to be sold as a spare, and is designed to be replaceable. 

I don't believe there will be any of the "Oh we can't supply that part you'll need to buy a new machine" issue that you can get when cheaper machines break.

As I've said of my 1150T, total overkill for a home use machine, but it's something that now I've brought it I suspect I'll have for life.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> Nice thing with the Kranzle is that just about every single part appears to be sold as a spare, and is designed to be replaceable.
> 
> I don't believe there will be any of the "Oh we can't supply that part you'll need to buy a new machine" issue that you can get when cheaper machines break.
> 
> As I've said of my 1150T, total overkill for a home use machine, but it's something that now I've brought it I suspect I'll have for life.


Yes aggre with the last for life comment !! but overkill ??? Surely its nice to have a machine that is to good for the job ?? Instead of one that just about does it ?? £ for £ it simply hammers the opposition ! Plus the back up from Autobrite is superb !


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

gonna get one as soon as funds allow. Cheers guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

ChuckH said:


> Yes aggre with the last for life comment !! but overkill ??? Surely its nice to have a machine that is to good for the job ?? Instead of one that just about does it ?? £ for £ it simply hammers the opposition ! Plus the back up from Autobrite is superb !


Chuck you sorted out now mate??:thumb:


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Not taking anything away from the Kranzle I would like to point out that at the same sort of price Karcher do HD models in their range.

I've got one of these:
http://www.k-cleaners.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=70720

Not from that supplier, got mine from Ebay but brand new not a refurb or return for £240 !!
Now I've owned several Karcher washers, the last being a 4.99 that packed up after a year, but this HD Karcher is a different machine to the domestic range. Everything about them is spot on, the power of it is incredible and build quality is superb.

As I say, it's an alternative, all I hear is Karcher are crap and Kranzle is the way to go, just wanted to point out that Karcher DO make a decent machine albeit not in their domestic range :thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

autobrite-direct said:


> Chuck you sorted out now mate??:thumb:


Yes Mark thanks It was definately the water pressure that was the problem !! New supply run over to the garage and all is well !! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Rundie said:


> Not taking anything away from the Kranzle I would like to point out that at the same sort of price Karcher do HD models in their range.
> 
> I've got one of these:
> http://www.k-cleaners.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=70720
> ...


Mate With respect Comparing Kranzle machines to Karchers is a little like comparing Race horse and Donkeys !!
Ive had Karchers and the build quality and sheer attention to detail is in another dimention !!

The above is of course just My opinion But thats what these forums is all about to share information on products whether good or bad ??

To sum up A Kranzle is the kind of machine bought by the type who would buy Snap on tools The others ?????


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> Surely Karchers are around £300 to £400 for a similar spec machine ? With respect a £100 Karcher will need replacing every 6 to 8 months and never offer the performance or user pleasure that a top quality item can supply ???????? :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


i assume the 6/8 months replacement statement is based on a pro using the machine every day?


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> Mate With respect Comparing Kranzle machines to Karchers is a little like comparing Race horse and Donkeys !!
> Ive had Karchers and the build quality and sheer attention to detail is in another dimention !!
> 
> The above is of course just My opinion But thats what these forums is all about to share information on products whether good or bad ??
> ...


Snap on Tools? - seeing as a lot of pro posters on other forums suggest that the Halfords Pro range are made by Snap On?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

hance why im looking at wickes ones


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

nick the fish said:


> Snap on Tools? - seeing as a lot of pro posters on other forums suggest that the Halfords Pro range are made by Snap On?


Even so, I still prefer snap-on tools over halfords pro tools, i have used both and snap on feel better for me. just something about it.


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

edthedrummer said:


> Even so, I still prefer snap-on tools over halfords pro tools, i have used both and snap on feel better for me. just something about it.


thats fine, each to their own - freedom of choice

can you tell me if you find a difference in quality? - as the Halfords Pro range offer lifetime warranty?


----------



## Dawson (Sep 4, 2006)

Remember that the Kranzle K10/120 is exactly the same machine, but without the plastic casing and wheels - it's simply a pump on a small metal stand. I bought this last week opposed to spending an extra £100-150 on the 1150T. With the 1150T you get the dirt blaster, 5m of extra hose and a hose reel - I didn't think this was worth the extra.

I paid £300 for a Kranzle K10/120 last week, which came with 25 litres of TFR thrown in.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> Mate With respect Comparing Kranzle machines to Karchers is a little like comparing Race horse and Donkeys !!
> Ive had Karchers and the build quality and sheer attention to detail is in another dimention !!
> 
> The above is of course just My opinion But thats what these forums is all about to share information on products whether good or bad ??
> ...


Fair point, are you including the Karcher HD range in your 'opinion' though?
I've got to say that the one I've just got is very well made and nothing like the domestic Karcher range, very impressed with everything about it.
Just for the record I work in Aerospace/Quality so not a complete numpty, also Quality or lack of in most products these days is a bit of an obsession of mine so I don't praise things up lightly


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

nick the fish said:


> Snap on Tools? - seeing as a lot of pro posters on other forums suggest that the Halfords Pro range are made by Snap On?


Was about to say "Halfords Pro, with the lifetime guarantee".

I was surprised just how good these really are  but strange how people think the same.

I've now found issues using my Karcher 2.35DB+ with an extension hose. Fine at 6m use a 6m Karcher extension and the motor turns on and off out of synch and runs on


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

nick the fish said:


> Snap on Tools? - seeing as a lot of pro posters on other forums suggest that the Halfords Pro range are made by Snap On?


Sorry Mate I cant subscribe to that one I have both Snap On and Halfords pro range (I take the Halfords kit to trackdays both Bike and Kart cos they tend to get borrowed/go missing ) And I can assure You there is a huge difference between the two ! Of course a Halfords 14 mill socket will do exactly the same job as the Snap On But thats just not the point ?? I mean a Zirconium ring may have been considered as a wedding ring option But the Wives would hang us ! 
The same logic surely applies to wrist watches ? A Casio will tell the time as good as a Rolex ????

The is the point Im trying to make and the point of this thread is that if A person is considering a mid price machine then the Kranzle is definately worth a look !! Even if its a little more expensive Its worth the exta dollars IMO , :thumb:


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> The is the point Im trying to make and the point of this thread is that if A person is considering a mid price machine then the Kranzle is definately worth a look !! Even if its a little more expensive Its worth the exta dollars IMO , :thumb:


Yeah, and the point I'm trying to make is that not all Karchers are crap, yes I've been dissapointed with my 4.99 going 'pop' after little more than a year but the dearer HD range are well worth a look and yet another alternative for folks to look at. It too is worth the extra money in my opinion :thumb:


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

Shame to see the thread descend into petty bickering and daft comparisions.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Not from here it ain't, people are just expressing opinions which is all good for when someone is looking for a new machine I guess?


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

I actually agree with you if we are speaking of machines. But spanners and watches and fake diamonds. Hmmm. Not so sure it helps much.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

magic919 said:


> I actually agree with you if we are speaking of machines. But spanners and watches and fake diamonds. Hmmm. Not so sure it helps much.


Yeah tue, it's a bit of a case of 'I know more than you about everything'


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

But most of us know a Rolex Oyster Datejust can't possibly keep time as well as a cheap Casio. Don't we?


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Rundie said:


> Yeah, and the point I'm trying to make is that not all Karchers are crap, yes I've been dissapointed with my 4.99 going 'pop' after little more than a year but the dearer HD range are well worth a look and yet another alternative for folks to look at. It too is worth the extra money in my opinion :thumb:


Who said all Karchers are crap ?? Mate I offered a review on the Kranzle 1150T I did it for the benifit of anyone considering buying a machine in this range both of quality and price. The You come along sprouting on about Karchers ???? 
This thread is about the Kranzle 1150T NOT Bloody Karchers FFS :thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Rundie said:


> Yeah tue, it's a bit of a case of 'I know more than you about everything'


Now thats just stupid ! You are completely off topic ! Do You actualy have a valid point ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

ChuckH said:


> Sorry Mate I cant subscribe to that one I have both Snap On and Halfords pro range (I take the Halfords kit to trackdays both Bike and Kart cos they tend to get borrowed/go missing ) And I can assure You there is a huge difference between the two ! Of course a Halfords 14 mill socket will do exactly the same job as the Snap On But thats just not the point ?? I mean a Zirconium ring may have been considered as a wedding ring option But the Wives would hang us !
> The same logic surely applies to wrist watches ? A Casio will tell the time as good as a Rolex ????
> 
> The is the point Im trying to make and the point of this thread is that if A person is considering a mid price machine then the Kranzle is definately worth a look !! Even if its a little more expensive Its worth the exta dollars IMO , :thumb:


chuck i could not agree more! We have sold H/D Karchers too and i kid you not the warranty claims that have gone through is a lot! And Karcher are not the best for warranty i tell you..We have sold loads of Kranzles and Karchers and Kranzle win me over all the time, professional Manufacturer service/repairs and you can get all the spares you need from oil seals to pistons without a problem and expert advice and a 2 year warranty too! Also these machines are industrial so they really can cope with most tasks..The build quality of a Kranzle is superb where is that Karcher just dont seem to have it IMO..In my experience we have had more problems and breakdows etc with Karchers than our Kranzles,just my personal choice though eh?

:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Anyway back on topic of the review of the Kranzle K1150T eh guys?? :thumb: 

Cold outside in it??:lol:


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

He he, the beauty of forums hey :lol: 

Maybe this thread should have concentrated on the areas of the Kranzle that are worthy of comment, good or bad (although I haven't found a bad yet), rather than a ***-for -tat my one's better than yours battle.

For example the high pressure hose itself, the strong and sturdy plastic casings, M22 brass lance connections, sturdy trigger with lock, 10 litres per minute flow, designed for many hours continuous daily use, large pressure guage with simple to adjust pressure valve, lay down position in use so it can't fall over in use. :thumb: 

Sure others make decent PWs but this is a Kranzle review post


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> Who said all Karchers are crap ??


Maybe the comment:
'Mate With respect Comparing Kranzle machines to Karchers is a little like comparing Race horse and Donkeys'

Not exactly a compliment is it??? 

Also talk of more flexible hoses on the Kranzle compared to the Karcher, not so with the HD 6/13, it has a far superior hose compared to the standard type Kacher that we all know.

I've not slagged off the Kranzle, never seen or used one but having seen the way my current Karcher is engineered I think it's a decent enough machine to be considered if people are looking at this price range.
What's wrong with that?

Maybe I've not got a 'blinkered' approach on the subject, all due respect to Autobrite you do sell Kranzle and have been pushing them for a while, fair enough mate on your comments and if my Karcher HD blows up or needs repair then I'll be sure to let you all know :thumb:


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

V8burble said:


> For example the high pressure hose itself, the strong and sturdy plastic casings, M22 brass lance connections, sturdy trigger with lock, 10 litres per minute flow, designed for many hours continuous daily use, large pressure guage with simple to adjust pressure valve


Just for info, the Karcher does have all the above minus the pressure gauge

Not *** for tat, I'm a bit too mature for that, but just like to get accoss the facts mate.

Anyway, that's me out of this thread. I've corrected a few facts, suprised to be honest at the response from some as I'm only pointing out that there is more than one choice and I find brand loyalty to the extreme? 
Surely you should look at items for their individual build quality rather than the 'name' ?

Yes I agree this was/is a Kranzle review but felt I had to comment as wrong information or opinions where being given when comparing to Karcher.........................if you think that is wrong then so be it.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Rundie said:


> Just for info, the Karcher does have all the above minus the pressure gauge
> 
> Not *** for tat, I'm a bit too mature for that, but just like to get accoss the facts mate.
> 
> ...


You ent half boring ent You Mate ????:wave: :wave:


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> You ent half boring ent You Mate ????:wave: :wave:


Wish I knew it all like you :thumb: :wave:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

The only way to sort this out is in a dignified and adult way.....





























Foam gun shoot out


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

LOL  As long as me Karcher holds up long enough


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

In the blue corner weighing in at 22 Kilos with a spec as long as your arm,undisputed and a 2 year warranty introducing from Germany The Kranzle K1150TTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And in the red corner weighing in at 26.5 kilos with a spec as long as your other arm,undisputed and a 12 months warranty introducing also from Germany The challanger The Karcher HD 6/13333333333333!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DING DING!!!:lol:


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad some of us can see the funny side of this, fair play :thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

autobrite-direct said:


> In the blue corner weighing in at 22 Kilos with a spec as long as your arm,undisputed and a 2 year warranty introducing from Germany The Kranzle K1150TTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And in the red corner weighing in at 26.5 kilos with a spec as long as your other arm,undisputed and a 12 months warranty introducing also from Germany The challanger The Karcher HD 6/13333333333333!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> DING DING!!!:lol:


Ha Ha thats the funniest thing on this thread !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Relax mate soon be christmas!!:thumb: :lol:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Rundie said:


> Glad some of us can see the funny side of this, fair play :thumb:


Hey Mate have You seen My new avatar ?? Its far better than yours !!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

ChuckH said:


> Hey Mate have You seen My new avatar ?? Its far better than yours !!! :thumb: :thumb:


Built well mate - Just like a Kranzle!


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

autobrite-direct said:


> Built well mate - Just like a Kranzle!


Bet it can exert as much pressure as well :thumb: :thumb: 5 rings too !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> Hey Mate have You seen My new avatar ?? Its far better than yours !!! :thumb: :thumb:


Yeah, not got one yet...........I'd appreciate your help though cause I wouldn't want you to throw your toys out the pram again if I picked the wrong one  :lol:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Rundie said:


> Yeah, not got one yet...........I'd appreciate your help though cause I wouldn't want you to throw your toys out the pram again if I picked the wrong one  :lol:


Not a problem Mate be glad to help !!!

My avatar will allways remind Me of You though

Bit of an **** !!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep! At least I don't talk out of it most of the time like some  

Look, we could go on like this forever.........time to chill now


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

autobrite-direct said:


> In the blue corner weighing in at 22 Kilos with a spec as long as your arm,undisputed and a 2 year warranty introducing from Germany The Kranzle K1150TTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And in the red corner weighing in at 26.5 kilos with a spec as long as your other arm,undisputed and a 12 months warranty introducing also from Germany The challanger The Karcher HD 6/13333333333333!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> DING DING!!!:lol:


You should know better. 1150T is 26KG. It's the 1150 that weighs 22.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

http://www.kranzle.co.uk/index.php?page=powerpack

it says 22 on Kranzle?


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

How can it possibly weigh the same as the 1150 (above on your link)?

Hmmm.. Check the manual. I did


----------



## ToLearn (Jan 6, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> Bet it can exert as much pressure as well :thumb: :thumb: 5 rings too !!!!!!!!!!!!!


now that really did make me laugh out loud


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

magic919 said:


> How can it possibly weigh the same as the 1150 (above on your link)?
> 
> Hmmm.. Check the manual. I did


come on this is getting silly checking manuals , its a review on p/w... 
Easter's coming :thumb:


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

And you don't want the facts to get in the way?


----------



## ribena (May 14, 2006)

my karcher is poorly and looking at one of these

couple of Q's for you lucky owners

how intrusive is the noise whilst in standby, i.e leaving it running while bucket washing etc

anyone tried it with hot water. I have a hot water tap next to the cold in the garage and have never tried it thru' the karcher

can you get a kranzle/karcher adaptor, it would be a shame to chuck the accessories I've acquired over the years


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't find the noise a problem, but it's a subjective thing. There's a waterproof switch on the unit if it bothers you.

I can't imagine I'd spray hot water at my car, but apparently the Kranzle is built to cope up to 60 degrees.

I don't read German, but this looks like an M22 to Karcher bayonet adapter

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kaercher-Adapter-B-fuer-Kaercher-Bajonett_W0QQitemZ250192451694QQihZ015QQ

I just screwed an new attachment to my AB foam lance, so I know that can be done.


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't find the noise a problem, but it's a subjective thing. There's a waterproof switch on the unit if it bothers you.

I can't imagine I'd spray hot water at my car, but apparently the Kranzle is built to cope up to 60 degrees.

I don't read German, but this looks like an M22 to Karcher bayonet adapter

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kaercher-Adapter-B-fuer-Kaercher-Bajonett_W0QQitemZ250192451694QQihZ015QQ

I just screwed an new attachment to my AB foam lance, so I know that can be done.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Personaly I dont find the noise a problem at all !! Anyway how difficult is to flick the switch off ?? The Kranzle realy is a top quality piece of kit Im glad I invested the relativly small ammount of extra $$ cos it will surely last for years !:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Dawson (Sep 4, 2006)

Noise on mine isn't really that loud, but it's certainly there and noticeable. If you wash the car with the radio/music/noise in the background, you won't really notice.

Personally, I turn it off after foaming/rinsing off.


----------



## Fritz Blitz (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi folks,

how many bar/psi (actually don´t know which unit is used in the UK) are you guys using with the Kranzle 1150 T for foaming and rinsing? Hope you can help me.

regards
Fritz:wave:


----------



## Dawson (Sep 4, 2006)

Full power.


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Noise isnt a problem for me either. Actually it doesn't come out of the garage, that's the beauty of a very long high pressure hose :thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

V8burble said:


> Noise isnt a problem for me either. Actually it doesn't come out of the garage, that's the beauty of a very long high pressure hose :thumb:


Same here And its so easy to reel in ! Unlike any other washer Ive owned !


----------

